# places to fish for catfish in maryland....



## fishcatcher

was thinking about getting into catfishing but didn't really know were to go locally live in the pasadena area would rather not drive more than an hour or two. Also what are some good baits. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## captmikestarrett

*Monster catfish*

In April and November the big cats come out to play during daylight hours on the Potomac. The best bait is live bait like Black Saltys and bluegill. Second best is fresh herring(never frozen) and third best is frozen herring. 

Bait runner or clicker bait casters with a long 7 foot plus rod and big wide gap circle hooks. 

There is a lot more techinique than just that but that is the general gist of it. 

Capt Mike


----------



## cygnus-x1

Well if you want a nice mix of cats, croaker, trout (early fall), and rock then I would suggest the Chptank river fishing pier. It is 45 minutes from the Bay bridge and since the pier is over a mile long (both spans) you won't get crowded. The past 3 years have been great for cats but slow for other types. I never go there targeting cats but I have ended up with 10 not even trying. Both types of cats are present.


----------



## fishcatcher

Thanks for all the info where on the potomac can you fish from land. Also was thinking about the choptank but herd something about you have to be carefull because it is a protected rockfish area. Thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1

Be careful as in don't keep any illegal fish and make sure you have a license. They can't stop you from fishing the pier because its closed for rock. Thats friggin ridiculous. As long as you abide you shall be able to fish the tide!


----------



## Dae

For big catfish, I've always fished Middle River @ night at a friends pier. Only problem I see is where one might be able to fish from shore @ night if they are not a property owner or know a property owner.

All I know is that using cut bait is the ticket for them there.

- Dae


----------



## Tommy Robinson

FC, are you keeping them to eat? If so some of the places that I know probally would not be the best (health advisories) for you but would be ideal for cpr. The potomac is a great catfish water. The upper portions maybe ok for a few fillets but I wouldn't recommend eating from the tidal portion. Same applies for them in and around the upper bay. I like the Chester River if you have access to a boat but there are a few places that allow bank fishing as well. The area near Crumpton is a lunker area. Actually from the mouth of the river to Millington is good for them - especially after the herring run ( about mid april and after ). If you prefer to eat them then I would suggest Piney Run Reservoir. Fish chicken livers or cut bait - nice rockfish in there too  . Hope this helps.

PS - if your just looking for pullage in your area - don't over look the massive carp swimming about  .


----------



## fishcatcher

cool thanks for all the info. i will probley try choptank pier and the next week does anyone know if they are bitting their know?


----------



## Tommy Robinson

My guess is that with the latest drop in temps that the catfish bite will be slow in most waters around here. I'm sure you could still catch a couple but I wouldn't expect much. The wwd's like CIPP or Pepco would be your best option IMO.


----------



## catman

Once the water warms a bit the Susky is hard to beat for quality channel cats especially if you want them for the table. Cut herring is by far the best spring bait. After that I like to fish live blue gills. Although chicken liver is a killer bait it's hard to keep it on the hook in any kind of current. Chunks of beef liver also works good especially if you season it a day ahead with garlic salt. Don't forget about gobs of juicy night crawlers, they love um.


----------



## Tchockey1

*catfish in choptank*

I live outside of preston maryland , and due to the absence of all my favorite saltwater friends catfishing is my passion this time of year. I take my wifes brother to various different areas on the choptank with nightcrawlers or cut bait and hammer catfish all day long. In fact we went to the preston marina the other night, fishing off the dock , the only reason we stopped fishing was because we ran out of bait. The fish varried in size from 6" to about 24", you never really know what is going to end up on the line. Id say over the course of 3 hours we landed over 30 fish easy. We fish the back parts of the choptank, in various different places and although they dont fight like a rock they sure are fun when you have an itch. The tackle part is hard if you ask me, because you never know what size cat is going to jump on your line. I always bring a micro lite rod for white perch while i am out, caught 4 the other day.


----------



## fishnrock

*Chester*

river in Chestertown, Maryalnd has a few spots you dunk some baits for catfish.


----------



## MANDINGO

*I Agree And*



Tommy Robinson said:


> FC, are you keeping them to eat? If so some of the places that I know probally would not be the best (health advisories) for you but would be ideal for cpr. The potomac is a great catfish water. The upper portions maybe ok for a few fillets but I wouldn't recommend eating from the tidal portion. Same applies for them in and around the upper bay. I like the Chester River if you have access to a boat but there are a few places that allow bank fishing as well. The area near Crumpton is a lunker area. Actually from the mouth of the river to Millington is good for them - especially after the herring run ( about mid april and after ). If you prefer to eat them then I would suggest Piney Run Reservoir. Fish chicken livers or cut bait - nice rockfish in there too  . Hope this helps.
> 
> PS - if your just looking for pullage in your area - don't over look the massive carp swimming about  .


I ALSO SUGGEST OFF CHESTER RIVER AT SALTERR CREEK RIGHT OFF RT 213 OUTSIDE OF CHURCH HILL MD ALSO OUTSIDE OF CHESTERTOWN THERE IS A BRIDGE RIGHT AFTER THE OLD CAMPBELL SOUP PLANT ALWAYS CATCH NICE ONES THERE


----------



## fishcatcher

cool thanks for all the help i would prefer to cook them up if the are large enough so places that have cleaner water are better. If not, catch and release is alwaysl fun.


----------



## MANDINGO

*Small Cats*



Tchockey1 said:


> I live outside of preston maryland , and due to the absence of all my favorite saltwater friends catfishing is my passion this time of year. I take my wifes brother to various different areas on the choptank with nightcrawlers or cut bait and hammer catfish all day long. In fact we went to the preston marina the other night, fishing off the dock , the only reason we stopped fishing was because we ran out of bait. The fish varried in size from 6" to about 24", you never really know what is going to end up on the line. Id say over the course of 3 hours we landed over 30 fish easy. We fish the back parts of the choptank, in various different places and although they dont fight like a rock they sure are fun when you have an itch. The tackle part is hard if you ask me, because you never know what size cat is going to jump on your line. I always bring a micro lite rod for white perch while i am out, caught 4 the other day.


ABOUT 3 4 INCHES WILL MAKE YOU THINK YOU HAVE "BUBBA " ON THE HOOK LOL   SURE GIVE A GREAT FIGHT TO THE END


----------



## MANDINGO

*Tuckahoe*

May Be Another Spot . Havent Fished There In Forever So Nim Not Sure On Sizes There.


----------

